# Musky rod and reel combo?



## I'm with Diver

I caught my first musky on Saturday on a $40 spinning reel combo with 10lb fireline and i think it is pretty safe to say I am hooked. Anyways, I got a decent deal on a 6'6 fenwick 3/4-3oz. 15-30lb and M-H power rod. I am wondering what kind of reel to get for it? I don't want to break the bank, yet I want something that will stand up overtime and use. I probably will only be using it acouple times a week. I will be using it mostly for topwater lures, walk the dog type lures. After doing a little research on the internet and talking to a few people it sounds like Shimano Caluttas are one of the best,but dont know which model would be good for my setup. I am thinking they are alittle to expensive for me right now. Anybody have experience with Shimano Cardiff series? I have heard alot of negatives about Abu and to stay away from them also. Anybody with opinions on Abu or recommandations on other brands that I did not mention feel free to discuss.

Also what would be the best line and leader for this setup? Any advice or help is greatly appreciated.

Had to post a pic of my fish


----------



## njsimonson

Nice fish! Hate to tell you this, but you're screwed! :lol:

You might not want to "break the bank" but this new obsession is certainly going to dent it up pretty bad.

My Abu Garcias have performed well for me, and like you I'm a 6-8 muskie outings a month guy. I have little to complain about with their performance. But, shop around, and get a feel for what's out there, you can always upgrade later if you become a 16-outings a month guy.


----------



## I'm with Diver

Yeah, I almost wish I would have never caught that fish. I think I am still on a high from the fish and that was 3 days ago. Any specific Abu's you would recommend?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Get yourself a Abu Garcia 6500, $90 new but you can find them on ebay for $50-60, dont worry about getting an older model as they last forever, the only thing that wears out is the line out alarm since it is a gear made out of plastic, but you have to do a lot of fishing for that to happen. There are better reels out there but not for under $100, I use the same rig for large pike and musky as I do for cats, which is a 6500 on a cheaper fiberglass rod, since you dont have to worry about feeling for a nibble with either of these, graphite just seems like a waste of money.


----------



## njsimonson

Yup, Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 6500 (or the left-hand model, 6501) will suit you fine for starters at least. I think there's a mail-in rebate or special going on now. Price tag is usually around $90.


----------



## BrianLucky13

Dont get an abu!! Get the Cardiff you were talking about and you wont have any troubles for years!!!

Nice looking marks on that fish!! It looks familiar!!


----------



## USAlx50

The abu 6500s are the standard. One should last you a couple years, but it will get worn out eventually. I burned through a few of em before I stopped buying them. Have seen many others trashed as well. I heard a lot of bad things about the cheaper shimanos in years past, don't know much about them now though. I'd probably try one before a 6500 now days.


----------



## geven08

Abu Garcia id say is your best bet. Most bang for the buck. I run a C4 6600 and I love it. 6.3 to 1 ratio is good for burning bucktails too. Id stay away from the commie made ones from Walmart though. Nice fish btw.


----------



## drjongy

I've had an Abu go bad on me again this year. So far I really like my 7000iC3, but I think I am done with the $90 Abu's. I bought a Shimano 400 Cardiff on eBay and really like it so far!!

I've read the Abu's have troubles because their frames are not one piece and you get torquing of the reel and this is what causes problems with the gears. The Shimano's, even the Cardiff, have one piece frames.


----------



## jdottenwhy

I to am just getting into muskie fishing. From talking with friends that do some serious fishing I came to the consensus and picked up a Shimano Calcutta TE401 and put it on a St. Croix 7'6 heavy action.

Went out four times last week and casted dbl cowgirls, buzzbaits and other top waters all four days and the reel performed great.


----------

